# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Organic Pellets

## LUNA

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν κυκλοφορούν στην ελληνική αγορά organic pellets?

----------


## jamie

Αν είστε σε θέση να βρουν μια πηγή στην Ελλάδα, εδώ είναι μερικές ιδέες για παραγγελία από το εξωτερικό.

Αυτό είναι ένα δημοφιλές προϊόν στις ΗΠΑ. Είναι διαθέσιμο σε ορισμένες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες: 

http://harrisonsbirdfoods.com/buy/index.html 

Totally Organics (TOP) είναι ένα άλλο δημοφιλές εμπορικό σήμα. 

http://totallyorganics.com/support.php 
www.parrotcomforts.co.uk 
Online - Αγγλία 
Hastings, East Sussex 
www.parrotcomforts.co.uk 

Biofuttershop 
Online - Γερμανία 
www.biofuttershop.eu 

Humboldstr. 80 
D-98693 Ilmenau 
Γερμανία 
Tηλ. +49 3677 461902 
Φαξ: +49 3677 462048 
www.biofuttershop.eu 

Papegaaienpraktijk Hellendorn 
Marijke Kamp-Mannens 
Ommerweg 52 
Hellendoorn, Ολλανδία 
tel. 06-50244255 
www.papegaaienpraktijk.nl

----------


## LUNA

jamie σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Βρέθηκε η πηγή, συμπτωματικά, την harrison την έχει ο ίδιος προμηθευτής που φέρνει από Αγγλία τις κροκέτες του σκύλου μου και ο φίλος μου που έχει το petsop κανόνισε την επόμενη εβδομάδα να έχω το προσπέκτ για να διαλέξω τι να παραγγείλω!
Θα ήθελα να σχολιάσουμε τότε κάποια πράγματα, ειδικά όσον αφορά τη προσαρμογή από σπόρους σε βιολογικό και τα προιόντα που βοηθούν σε αυτήν.
Εδώ πρέπει να προσθέσω ότι ο pepper τρώει, κακώς βέβαια, σπόρους κυρίως και λίγο από τα λοιπά που του ετοιμάζω και έχω λίγο απελπιστεί  :sad:  
Είναι στο μόνο που έχουμε διαφωνήσει μέχρι στιγμής  ::   ::

----------


## jamie

Luna έχετε λάβει τα pellets; Εάν έχετε λάβει αυτούς, έκανε τα πουλιά να τρώνε;

----------


## Niva2gr

Επειδή είναι δύσκολη η εύρεση pellets, τί θα λέγατε όσοι θέλαμε να οργανώναμε μιά ομαδική παραγγελία;

----------


## LUNA

Δεν έχω λάβει τα pellets ακόμα jamie στο παρα τσακ δεν πρόλαβα το φορτηγό που θα τα φέρνει διότι είχε ήδη φύγει...Θέλω να μιλήσουμε για το πως θα τα φάνε τα πουλιά και με ποιο τρόπο όταν τα λάβω (σε κάνα μήνα περίπου)! Εννοείται πως στη συνέχεια μετά την πρώτη παραγγελία,θα υπάρχει συνεχής ροή των pellets  :Big Grin:  
Niva2gr Θα έχω όμως το προσπέκτους τη Δευτέρα και έτσι μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε και να κάνουμε και ομαδικές παραγγελίες  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## babistouta

Έχουμε κανένα νεώτερο με τα organic pellets; Αν γίνει ομαδική παραγγελία είαμι μέσα...... :roll:

----------


## Niva2gr

Δεν έχουμε κάτι νεότερο Μπάμπη.
Περιμένουμε και εμείς νέα!

----------


## copa

Μια ερώτηση άλλο organic Pellets και άλλο απλό Pellets; Για την παραγγελία έχουμε κάποιο νέο. Θα με ενδιέφερε να δοκιμάσει το ringneck μου από αυτή την διατροφή.
Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## Niva2gr

Τα pellets είναι στην ουσία αποξηραμένη τροφή. Φτιάχνεται απο διάφορα αποξηραμένα χορταρικά, λαχανικά, δημητριακά και φρούτα. Τα organic pellets είναι φτιαγμένα απο προϊόντα βιολογικής καλλιέργειας.

----------


## copa

Μαρία ευχαριστώ.
Μπορείς να τα βρεις στην Αθήνα τα απλά pellets; :roll:  έχω καταλάβει ότι organic pellets όχι. :roll:  
Έχω ρωτήσει σε 2 pet και η απάντηση ήταν αρνητική. Αν ξέρει κάποιος  ::   ::  
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## LUNA

::  

Λοιπόν παιδιά έχω ευχάριστα νέα!!!Μόλις κατάφερε το πετ σοπ που σας έλεγα να κλείσει συμφωνία με την harisson που μας έγραψε ο jamie!!!Την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα είναι εδώ πολλά προιόντα και τροφές!!!  ::  
Αν θέλετε μπείτε στο site τους να πάρετε μια γεύση!
Εγώ μπήκα και ετοιμάζομαι να ψήσω ψωμάκια!!!  :: 
Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ!!!
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να δώσω στοιχεία του πετ σοπ εδώ, αν δεν μπορώ πείτε το μου, ώστε να στείλω μήνυμα σε όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σου έχω στείλει πμ.  ::

----------


## copa

Πέννυ.
Σίγουρα πολύ καλή δουλειά
Σου έχω στείλει πμ.  ::  
ευχαριστώ
Κώστας

----------


## LUNA

Παιδιά όσοι αγοράσετε τροφές προσέξτε πολύ τι θα αγοράσετε, δείτε καλά το site της εταιρείας γιατί οι τροφές δίνονται με μια συγκεκριμένη σειρά για την προσαρμογή των πτηνών...  :winky:

----------


## olaf

ποσο  ποσο χρήσιμα-καλά ειναι τα τα απλά pellets;εκτος τα organic pellets?!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Μιά καλή  μάρκα pellets περιέχει αφυδατωμένα πολλά λαχανικά, σιτηρα και χορταρικά, και αποτελεί πλήρη διατροφή για τους παπαγάλους, και μάλιστα σε σωστές αναλογίες. Οι περισσότερες συσκευασμένες τροφές της αγοράς περιέχουν πολλούς σπόρους που παχαίνουν.

----------


## olaf

για δειτε και μια αλλη γνωμη για τα pellets-Anti-oxydanten

top 


Door de EG toegestane anti-oxydanten :
Nu komen we pas bij de echte boosdoeners als je het over pellets/brokken hebt. Antioxydanten zijn stoffen die o.a. het ranzig worden van vetten tegengaat. Er bestaan diverse natuurlijke antioxydanten zoals vitamine E en vitamine C.hoewel deze ook chemische zijn conserveren ze natuurlijk??? ja raar hè natuurlijk conserveren met chemische vitaminen. Maar er bestaan ook diverse chemische anti-oxydanten zoals Ethoxiquine, BHA en BHT. Ethoxiquine is een chemische stof die als pesticide wordt gebruikt. Deze stof is voor menselijke consumptie verboden maar helaas mag het in huisdierenvoeding gebruikt worden. Bijna alle voedingsfabrikanten gebruiken Ethoxiquie als antioxidant in hun vogelvoeders. Het is goedkoop! En in de dierenvoeding draait nu eenmaal alles om geld.... Bij onderzoeken naar Ethoxiquine is aangetoond dat het kankerverwekkend is. Het beïnvloed tevens de vruchtbaarheid en kans zelfs tot onvruchtbaarheid leiden. Ook wordt aangenomen dat Ethoxiquine epileptische aanvallen kan veroorzaken. BHA en BHT zijn chemische stoffen die het zenuwstelsel aantasten. Ook deze stoffen worden veelvuldig in brokken verwerkt om het ranzig worden van vetten tegen te gaan. brokken met Ethoxiquine, BHA en BHT bevatten dus letterlijk vergif! Nu zijn de voederfabrikanten heel slim en ook voor wat betreft deze stoffen proberen ze de regelgeving te omzeilen. Veel fabrikanten voegen het namelijk zelf niet toe en kunnen dan op de verpakking zetten: ´Geen chemische anti-oxydanten toegevoegd´. Als consument denk je daarmee een voer gevonden te hebben wat vrij is van deze giftige stoffen maar helaas is dat niet altijd waar. Als Ethoxiquine, BHT of BHA aan de grondstoffen is toegevoegd dan hoeft de fabrikant dit niet op de verpakking te vermelden de biologische bedrijven mogen deze grondstoffen niet gebruiken.....

top

Η ΕΚ επιτρέπεται αντιοξειδωτικά: 
Τώρα είμαστε μόνο κατά πραγματικούς ενόχους όταν μιλάτε για σφαιρίδια / κομμάτια έχουν. Τα αντιοξειδωτικά είναι ουσίες που περιέχουν λιπαρές ύλες που προέρχονται από τάγγιση είναι εναντίον. Υπάρχουν πολλά φυσικά αντιοξειδωτικά όπως βιταμίνη Ε και βιταμίνη C.hoewel αυτές τις χημικές ουσίες είναι διατήρησή τους, επίσης, φυσικά;; τόσο περίεργο huh βιταμίνες χημικών διατήρηση των φυσικών. Αλλά υπάρχουν επίσης πολλές χημικές αντι-οξειδωτικά Ethoxiquine όπως, BHA και BHT. Ethoxiquine είναι μια χημική ουσία που χρησιμοποιείται ως φυτοφάρμακο. Η ουσία αυτή έχει απαγορευθεί για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στα ζώα συντροφιάς. Σχεδόν όλοι οι κατασκευαστές τροφίμων χρήση Ethoxiquie αντιοξειδωτικές σε τροφοδότες πουλί τους. Είναι φθηνό! Και στη διατροφή των ζώων τρέχει απλά όλα για τα λεφτά .... Σε μελέτες Ethoxiquine αποδειχθεί ότι είναι καρκινογόνες. Είναι επίσης επηρεάσει τη γονιμότητα και είναι ακόμη οδηγεί σε στειρότητα. Υποτίθεται επίσης ότι Ethoxiquine μπορεί να προκαλέσει επιληπτικές κρίσεις. BHA και BHT είναι χημικές ουσίες που το νευρικό σύστημα. Οι ουσίες αυτές ενσωματώνονται συχνά σε κομμάτια για τάγγισμα των λιπών αντιμετώπιση. κομμάτια με Ethoxiquine, BHA και BHT περιέχουν κυριολεκτικά δηλητήριο! Τώρα οι κατασκευαστές τροφίμων είναι πολύ έξυπνος και επίσης σε σχέση με αυτές τις ουσίες που προσπαθούν να παρακάμψουν τους κανόνες. Πολλοί κατασκευαστές προσθέτουν το ίδιο το γεγονός δεν μπορεί και στη συνέχεια τίθεται επί της συσκευασίας: "Δεν χημικές ουσίες προστίθενται αντιοξειδωτικά. Ως καταναλωτής νομίζετε ότι έχουν βρει ένα τρόφιμο που είναι απαλλαγμένο από τοξικές ουσίες, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό δεν είναι πάντα αλήθεια. Αν Ethoxiquine, ΒΗΤ και BHA προστίθεται στις πρώτες ύλες από ό, τι δεν τον κατασκευαστή στη συσκευασία βιολογικά αγροκτήματα δεν θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν αυτά τα υλικά .....  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

To Google Translate πάλι έκανε το θαύμα του! 
Λίγα πράγματα κατάλαβα. Λέει για κάποιες επιβλαβείς ουσίες που είναι μέσα στις ζωοτροφές γιατί είναι στηνές, σωστά;

Γι' αυτό ακριβώς ψαχνόμαστε για βιολογικά pellets. Είναι φτιαγμένα χωρίς εντομοκτόνα και χημικά λιπάσματα, και επιπλέον τροποποιούνται μόνο με μηχανικούς τρόπους.

----------


## CyberPanos

Παιδια ενδιαφερομαι κ εγω για pellets ψαχνω αρκετο καιρο...

----------

